# Transport help Need FL,GA & SC & an overnight!! This is THIRD ATTEMPT!!



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Forwarding from e-mail
*
If you can help, please contact Donna at [email protected] fastmail.fm (remove spaces)*



----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Above and Beyond Transport Team <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, April 14, 2011 2:10:31 PM
Subject: [ESetterRescue] **PLEASE, I"M BEGGING, ONLY 4 LEGS & OVERNIGHT NEEDED** *Sat/Sun, April 16/17th: Fort Myers, FL - Reading, PA: Sophie, Randy & Travis ***3rd ATTEMPT***
*

**PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST**

Date of run: Sat/Sun, April 16/17th
To/From: Fort Myers, FL - Atlanta, GA
ORIGINAL POST: Tuesday, March 22nd

**If you are crossposting, please email us for an UTD run sheet**


Transport Coordinator:

Donna ~ [email protected] fastmail.fm - (remove
spaces)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hello Transport Drivers!

This run is coordinated by: Donna
ORIGINAL POST:

Above and Beyond English Setter rescue is requesting your assistance in
getting *Sophie *from her foster home to her adopter. We also need your help with two beagles,
*Travis Tritt & Randy Travis* getting to their long term foster in NJ.

As usual, ALL legs are f-l-e-x-i-b-l-e.

If you are in between stops, but willing to help, email us with your
location and we'll discuss the possibilities of rewriting the run sheet
to accommodate you.

Also, you all are out there driving and know your roads better than we
do. If you need extra time added to the leg, please let us know when
you
volunteer and we can tweak the times to account for construction and
high traffic areas.

REMEMBER!: Many of the groups that we coordinate for are 501c3
non-profit. If you itemize deductions on your tax return, you can 
use your transport expenses (either actual expenses or the 
charitable mileage rate) as a tax deduction.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~This Transport is coordinated by:

Donna Hajduk

Above and Beyond Transports
http://www.esrescue.org/ - Lambertville, NJ

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PASSENGER INFORMATION LISTED AT BOTTOM OF SHEET
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~ Each leg allows a 15 minute break
~ This transport will be monitored
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**ROUTE and LEGS: Saturday, April 16th**

Leg #1 - Filled.....Thank You Sharon!
Fort Myers, Fl - Sarasota, FL
76 miles - 1 hr
8:00 am - 9:00 am

Leg #2 - Filled.....Thank You Mary!
Sarasota, FL - Tampa, FL
60 miles - 1 hr
9:15 am - 10:15 am

Leg #3 - Filled.....Thank You Kevin!
Tampa, FL - Brooksville, FL
60 miles - 1 hr 
10:30 am - 11:30 am

Leg #4 - NEEDED
Brooksville, FL - Gainesville, FL
97 miles - 1 hr 30 min
11:45 am - 1:15 pm

Leg #5 - NEEDED
Gainesville, FL - Valdosta, GA
106 miles - 1 hr 30 min
1:30 pm - 3:00 pm

Leg #6 - Filled.....Thank You Cindy!
Valdosta, GA - Tifton, GA
56 miles - 1 hr
3:15 pm - 4:15 pm

Leg #7 - Filled.....Thank You Valerie!
Tifton, GA - Macon, GA
90 miles - 1 hr 45 min
4:30 pm - 6:15 pm

Leg #8 - Filled.....Thank You Christina!
Macon, GA - Atlanta, GA
53 miles - 1 hr
6:30 pm - 7:30 pm

These legs are for Randy and Travis to get to the overnight
******************************************
Leg #8A - Filled.....Thank You Jackie!
Knoxville, TN - Athens, TN
60 miles - 1 hr
2:34 pm - 3:4 5pm

Leg #8B - Filled.....Thank You Beirné! 
Athens, TN - Chatanooga TN
60 miles - 1 hr
4:00 pm - 5:00 pm

Leg #8C - Filled.....Thank You Stephanie!
Chatanooga, TN - Adairsville, GA
60 miles - 1 hr
5:15 pm - 6:15 pm

Leg #8D - NEEDED
Adairsville, GA - Atlanta, GA
60 miles - 1 hr
6:30 pm - 7:30 pm
******************************************

**Overnight NEEDED in the Atlanta area** (All 3 dogs)

**Route and Legs - Sunday, April 17th**

Leg #9 - Filled.....Thank You Alex & Tish! (2 drivers) (All 3 dogs)
Atlanta, GA - Commerce, GA
70 miles - 1 hr
7:00 am - 8:00 am

Leg #10 - NEEDED (All 3 dogs)
Commerce, GA - Anderson, SC
60 miles - 1 hr
8:15 am - 9:15 am

Leg #11 - Filled.....Thank You Barie & George! (All 3 dogs)
Anderson, SC - Spartanburg, SC
60 miles - 1 hr
9:30 am - 10:30 am

Leg #12 - Filled.....Thank You Heather! (All 3 dogs)
Spartanburg, SC - Charlotte, NC
78 miles - 1 hr 15 min
10:45 am - 12:00 pm

Leg #13 - Filled.....Thank You Mary! (All 3 dogs)
Charlotte, NC - Lexington, NC
60 miles - 1 hr
12:15 pm - 1:15 pm

Leg #14 - Filled.....Thank You Nancy! (All 3 dogs)
Lexington, NC - Durham, NC
80 miles - 1 hr 30 min
1:30 pm - 3:00 pm

Leg #15 - Filled.....Thank You Scott & Debra! (All 3 dogs)
Durham, NC - South Hill, VA
72 miles - 1 hr
3:15 pm - 4:15 pm

Leg #16 - Filled.....Thank You Scott & Debra! (All 3 dogs)
South Hill, VA - Petersburg, VA
57 miles - 1 hr
4:30 pm - 5:30 pm

Leg #17 - Filled.....Thank You Leisa! (All 3 dogs)
Petersburg, VA - Fredericksburg, VA
81 miles - 1 hr 30 min
5:45 pm - 7:15 pm

Leg #18 - Filled.....Thank You Jane! (All 3 dogs)
Fredericksburg, VA - Washington, DC 
56 miles - 1 hr
7:30 pm - 8:30 pm

Leg #19 - Filled.....Thank You Nick! (All 3 dogs)
Washington, DC - Edgewood, MD
60 miles - 1 hr 
8:45 pm - 9:45 pm

**Travis and Randy depart in Edgewood**
Leg #19A - Filled.....Thank You Pam! (Travis and Randy only)
Edgewood, MD - Atco, NJ
70 miles - 1 hr
10:00 pm - 11:00 pm

Leg #20 - Filled.....Thank You Nick! (Sophie only)
Edgewood, MD - Reading, PA
80 miles - 1 hr 15 min
10:00 pm - 11:15 pm

**END OF TRANSPORT**

**************************
PASSENGER INFORMATION
**************************

RESPONSIBLE RESCUE: 

Above and Beyond English Setter Rescue - www.esrescue.org
Mike Myers - spotted setters @ es rescue.org (remove spaces)

COMING FROM: Foster - Ft Myers, FL 
IN CARE OF: Charlotte - e-mail provided to drivers 
GOING TO: Adopter - Reading, PA
IN CARE OF: Nick - e-mail provided to drivers

NAME: Sophie
BREED: English Setter (field)
AGE: 2-4 years
SEX: female
SIZE/WEIGHT: approximately 21" at shoulder, approximately 36 lbs.
SPAY/NEUTERED: spayed
SHOT UTD: rabies 11/10
RABIES VACCINE AND TAG: WILL GET INFORMATION AND SEND LATER TODAY
HEALTH CERTIFICATE: Will send all information given to me by vet
OK WITH DOGS: yes
OK WITH CATS: not sure
OK WITH KIDS: yes
LEASH TRAINED: fairly well, must be remined not to pull
HOUSE TRAINED: YES
CRATE TRAINED: YES
SPECIAL NEEDS: I feed her lamb and rice with no grains as other foods made her itchy; she also was itchy when there was lots of pollen
DOES THE DOG RIDE WELL IN A CAR: YES
ADDITIONAL INFO:
ITEMS PROVIDED: Paperwork, Collar, Leash (these are required items) YES
food, water ITEMS NEEDED: Crate or harness if desired - NOT provided.
Please supply a water bowl for your leg of the transport.
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Going to forever home
HAS THE RESCUE/FOSTER/ADOPTIVE HOME PASSED A HOME VISIT?: yes
PICTURE: http://www.esrescue.org/FLSophie.html

NAME: Travis Tritt (Travis). 
BREED: Beagle
AGE: 2-3 years
SEX: neutered male. Recently 
Size and weight : approx 25
SPAY/NEUTERED: yes
SHOT UTD: rabies yes
RABIES VACCINE AND tag: yes
HEALTH CERTIFICATE: Yes
OK WITH DOGS: yes
OK WITH CATS: not sure
OK WITH KIDS: yes
LEASH TRAINED: sketchy 
HOUSE TRAINED: No
CRATE TRAINED: In process
SPECIAL NEEDS: 
DOES THE DOG RIDE WELL IN A CAR: Unknown
ADDITIONAL INFO:
ITEMS PROVIDED: Paperwork, Collar, Leash (these are required items) YES
food, water ITEMS NEEDED: Crate or harness if desired - NOT provided.
Please supply a water bowl for your leg of the transport.
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Going to sos beagle rescue. 
HAS THE RESCUE/FOSTER/ADOPTIVE HOME PASSED A HOME VISIT?: yes

NAME: Randy Travis 
BREED: Beagle
AGE: 2-3 years
SEX: neutered male. Recently 
Size and weight : approx 25
SPAY/NEUTERED: yes
SHOT UTD: rabies yes
RABIES VACCINE AND tag: yes
HEALTH CERTIFICATE: Yes
OK WITH DOGS: yes
OK WITH CATS: not sure
OK WITH KIDS: yes
LEASH TRAINED: sketchy 
HOUSE TRAINED: No
CRATE TRAINED: In process
SPECIAL NEEDS: 
DOES THE DOG RIDE WELL IN A CAR: Unknown
ADDITIONAL INFO:
ITEMS PROVIDED: Paperwork, Collar, Leash (these are required items) YES
food, water ITEMS NEEDED: Crate or harness if desired - NOT provided.
Please supply a water bowl for your leg of the transport.
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Going to sos beagle rescue. 
HAS THE RESCUE/FOSTER/ADOPTIVE HOME PASSED A HOME VISIT?: yes

Above and Beyond Transport Team

www.esrescue.org
www.sosbeagles.org
www.justatouchrescue.com
www.GRRMidwest.com

Visit us on facebook!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ond-English-Setter-Rescue/271337957376?ref=ts



__._,_.___


----------

